#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Thailand Hotel Deals

## David48atTD

See a good deal ... post it here.

For one day only  11 of 11, AirAsia are 1/2 price with their booking.

Just be mindfull, _a friend tells me_, 'guests' have to be registered when you book in or there are 'joining charges', what ever they are  , are added to the bill.

https://www.redplanethotels.com/country/thailand

----------


## Bogon

Centara are giving a no gimmick 22% off all rooms at all hotels for members (3 days left)

https://www.centarahotelsresorts.com...ra-11-11-sale/

----------


## David48atTD

^  Cheers for that ... the places look great.

----------


## Norton

Pullman Khon Kaen if up in Isaan. Have some good deals. 1620 baht for this one.

https://www.hotelsone.com/khon-kaen-...0;wa:0;rmcnf:1[2,0];sf:1;#availableRoomsDiv

----------


## aging one

Keep in mind that as of Dec 1st all the hotels enter high season and the prices will go up. Up sharply on the southern islands. So much so I changed my plans to go south, and instead am going north where the hotels are being much smarter with pricing.

----------


## Norton

> instead am going north where the hotels are being much smarter with pricing.


Come stay at Hotel Norton. Very good rates and free airport pick up via buffalo express.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Well it beats staying in that grot pit in the bottom right in dave's pic.

Looks like it has a view to die for...literally.

What a find that is.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like it has a walk-in price of 400 baht :Smile: 

Hilton have a good scheme. Pay 8000 baht, get a free nights stay and 50% off all their buffets.

----------


## David48atTD

I missed that deal in the OP.

Anyone got a 'good value' hotel in the Lower Suk area.

Just need Air, WiFi, walkable to the BTS, clean but not expensive, don't care about breakfast/pool/gym etc.

Circa BHT 1,200 - 1,800


Yes I will use a Hotel search engine but, despite their claims, they don't have everything.

----------


## Dillinger

I can give you a good 900 baht a night recommendation at Higher Sukhumvit, about 800 metre walk to On Nut bts.

Has a pool too, well more like a big bath really :Smile: 

http://www.booking.com/Share-SekAvh

Thats where i heaved wine all over the bed :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^  Umm, err, thanks Mr Dillinger ... I'll take that under advisement   :Smile: 

---

Found one @ a place I've stayed before.

Nice enough Hotel, on-site parking if required.

Sukhumvit Soi 33 - https://www.s33hotel.com/




Early bird special, staying 2 nights.

----------


## Dillinger

Why do you ask for recommendations then don't even bother looking.

Go compare the 900 baht suite i linked to,  to your boxroom above

Theres a sauna and gym in there as well although they were re-doing the sauna and restaurant when I was there...

Next time you ask, ill stick up Nasa Vegas

Asshole :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

S33? It sounds like a concentration camp

Look at this- two towel  swans making a love heart.. that's how you know its a good hotel




This is what you really deserve you fukkin timewaster



 :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

XS room - 16sqm  :rofl:

----------


## David48atTD

^ Clean an' tidy is braw fur me.

I just want to doss down on my todd before I journey out to the Farm.

---




> Why do you ask for recommendations then don't even bother looking.
> 
> Go compare the 900 baht suite i linked to,  to your boxroom above
> 
> Asshole


Dill, I appreciate your recommendation.  If I bring the family to town, I might use that one as it has a pool.

For comparison, for the dates I want to travel, below was their guide.

So that's BHT 2,880, with Breakfast.

----------


## cyrille

That would get you nearly a week in your Pattaya Paradise.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirk diggler

Marks for creativity

----------


## David48atTD

^   :rofl: 

Now, that's the spirit!

----------


## Norton

https://www.agoda.com/baan-silom-soi...&tspTypes=9,16

----------


## David48atTD

> https://www.agoda.com/baan-silom-soi...&tspTypes=9,16


Thanks *Norts* ... another good one for when I'm with the RugRats.

----------


## Jack meoff

> I just want to doss down on my todd before I journey out to the Farm.


16sqm with en-suite  Dave :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing: 

Does the S stand for San Quentin? :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Dave definitely has an eye for a hotel bargain.

Must be from all those freebies during his days 'on the corporate ladder'.

 ::doglol::

----------


## David48atTD

^ *cyrille* ... you must have me confused with another member.

---

Also considering Le-Fenix  suk soi 11



Have stayed there a dozen times.  Those bed corners can leave a bruise.

I like the place because the Reception is on the 1st fl and there is no walk of shame my mate says  :Smile: 

Total


THB 2,720 booking direct with the Hotel

THB 2,125 booking direct through Trip.com

1 room, 2 nights

Try and not get the floor with the indoor pool entry as the chlorine aroma is noticeable.

----------


## David48atTD

> And are you in the Mermaid Hotel?
> (Soi 29 opposite the Holiday Inn.)





Cost for 2 nights

Through Hotel ... from ฿3,748 Hotel Mermaid Bangkok 

Through Agoda ... from ฿3,472

----------


## Dillinger

Wow...24 square metres. You could nearly swing a cat :Smile: 

Gotta love the way they use a wide angled lens to make the rooms look longer than they are

Soi 29 isnt close to a BTS and is smack in the middle of Asoke and Phrom Pong's bts stations about a kilometre walk either way

----------


## cyrille

Gave up on hotels years ago.

The last place I stayed in was an ab+b gaff a stone's throw away from Asok BTS. 

More amenities than a hotel, including netflix, at about 60% of the price.

I'm surprised you haven't given hotels the kiss off like old-school taxis, dill.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm surprised you haven't given hotels the kiss off like old-school taxis, dill.


Never really considered air bnbs. They do make a lot of sense though, i guess most will be bigger than hotel rooms.

What would Big Dave get for 1200 baht a night in Bangkok though?

----------


## Jack meoff

Will you get in trouble if you book a double room Dave?  :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

at a quick glance:

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/s/bangkok/homes?refinement_paths%5B%5D=%2Fhomes&current_tab_  id=home_tab&selected_tab_id=home_tab&search_type=f  ilter_change&screen_size=large&hide_dates_and_gues  ts_filters=true&place_id=ChIJ82ENKDJgHTERIEjiXbIAA  QE&checkin=2019-11-19&checkout=2019-11-20&source=structured_search_input_header&adults=2&  children=0&toddlers=0&infants=0&display_currency=T  HB

750 baht https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/38766...j9HZT%2BYF0nYW

1,118 baht https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/12111...2nce1jvEvdwy6M

860 https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/29169...WI%2FNLHeBs4N3

of course you have to check the cleaning fee and service fee

I'll be arriving Tuesday for a night, yet to book anywhere.

----------


## dirk diggler

This one looks decent, 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms for under 3k all in.

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/39720...PpP4pqfQj9svDq

Nana.

----------


## David48atTD

> Will you get in trouble if you book a double room Dave?



I'm a Family Man Mr Jack   :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> Wow...24 square metres. You could nearly swing a cat
> 
> Gotta love the way they use a wide angled lens to make the rooms look longer than they are
> 
> Soi 29 isnt close to a BTS and is smack in the middle of Asoke and Phrom Pong's bts stations about a kilometre walk either way


Some of >2k Ibis rooms I've looked at are 'from' 17sqm.

----------


## terry57

If ya go onto Agoda and click on the little box that says " Specials " you may find a blinding deal.

They change everyday and even though this is now high season they are still there. 

Millions of rooms in Bangkok, they want to move them.

----------


## fishlocker

They are pretty. Look good about anywhere.

----------


## Bogon

^^ Even with the deals, you can still get a bit cheaper if you go direct with the big boys.

I am signed up as a member on various hotels, such as Centara, Lebua and The Penninsula.

Centara have deals for 40% off if Thai or have a work permit. They give you points and upgrade you too (happened twice).

Stayed at the club room in Lebua. Was cheaper than Agoda, got 10% off for being a member and can have early check-in and late check-out at 4pm.

Agoga is good for the generic hotels and do give a good deal, but it's best to do your homework when booking 4* and up.

----------


## terry57

Yer,

There is always a better deal going down.  

Just need to keep lookin.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Never really considered air bnbs. They do make a lot of sense though, i guess most will be bigger than hotel rooms.
> 
> What would Big Dave get for 1200 baht a night in Bangkok though?


I  thought the thais had made airbnb illegal in another badly thought out attempt to make hotel.and tourism statisticss look great. Im in an airbnd in perth now but moving into our own gaff tomorrow. Its great  way cheaper than a hotel., spacious, pool, can cook for yourself etc etc. Im a big fan of the airbnb

----------

